# my venture into the show ring- aussie style



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Excellent start!!! Yay for you! So do you have a sense why the other bitches won the other days?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

there were two distinct 'styles' of aussies there- so the judge seemed to like one or the other...the day we placed- the BOB was a sr puppy from the same lines as her- similar build- nice movement. The other two days- the other breeder well her dogs looked like chow's Coats that stuck straight out- thick thick bone- and no swing through the shoulders in movement- when she was winning classes me and the similar style dog's breeder didn't get nada 
(Day we both did well we had the australian judge- the ontario judges did not like our dogs- i do kjnow that out east thick huge boned heavy dogs seem to be the 'thing' and more out west it's more of a working dog style still doing the best.. )


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Good on you!! Way to go!! looking forward to hearing about your future wins.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Well I like the way your bitch looks. She looks like she can work in her coat and she's built well. Good luck at future shows!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations! Very nice reward for "taking the plunge".


----------

